

Posterous (YC S08) Goes Bare: Shows Us All Its Stats  - noahkagan
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110216/posterous-goes-bare-shows-us-all-its-stats/

======
ig1
[http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2010/12/are-posterous-
fudging-...](http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2010/12/are-posterous-fudging-
visitor-statics.html)

I'm not sure I'd trust statistics put out by Posterous on usage given they
still consider counting bot hits as genuine page views an acceptable practice.

~~~
radicaldreamer
This doesn't affect member data we pulled directly from our DB or Quantcast.

We're looking into upgrading the public counter in a future update as well.

------
sparky
If anyone from Posterous is around: what feedback channel should I use for
small feature requests that someone will actually read and respond to, even
with a simple "no, we will never do that." ? I've tried
<http://forums.posterous.com> , help@posterous.com , and the feedback link in
the site's footer; all seem to have disappeared into the ether. Happy to
discuss via email.

~~~
johnnyn
I sent you an email.

~~~
sparky
Thanks!

------
rokhayakebe
I think this company will completely pivot and focus 95% on groups.

~~~
idoh
Can you flesh that out a bit?

~~~
rokhayakebe
There aren't 20 thousand ways you can monetize a blog network besides ads
(which blog owners will hate), themes (which I doubt most people will pay
for), and, well I do not know another way.

Now what they have created with this group feature is a way for groups to
easily communicate and stay in touch.

This allows teams to stay in touch without the need to have a wiki, a private
wordpress install or any other solutions which just do not work.

In my opinion, this is more powerful than Yammer and the likes for the very
simple reason that Posterous Groups does not DEMAND web workers (who are
already busy with work) to change their behavior to update everyone and stay
updated. It all happens from everyone's favorite application, email.

So I think Posterous will gradually realize the little tool which now accounts
for 20% of new sign ups is something companies will gladly pay for.

And guess what? When a new employee shows up, they already have a knowledge
base to learn from.

I think Posterous is gonna end up going Enterprise.

